# First Brisket / starting to panic - Need Advice



## mebjen (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi All,

So I'm doing my first 'Brisket' - Full / 12.0 lb'er / Camp Chef Smoker (gas)

Prep'ed the brisket with mustard/rub and wrapped in celophane on 7/5.  Plans is to have dinner at 6 pm on Sat. 7/7 - so last night 7/6 I started smoking the brisket at 10 pm @ 215 F with hickory/apple chips and pan of water.  I left it alone from 10 to 1, then I stuck w/probe (RediCheck) and mopped for the first time - and added more chips, all the while maintaining the 215 target. At 1 AM the IT read 153 - I mopped again at 2 AM / IT = 153  - at 3:15 AM - mopped/added chips IT = 162 and now at 4:30 AM my IT is reading    170 F

How do I slow this down? Or do I just continue to 190-195 and then pull and wrap with foil? 

Any guidance is appreciated.

Thanks,

mebjen


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

Has it hit the stall yet?  If not, you may be right on track because the stall can last for hours.  If it has, or the stall does not last that long and your done sooner than anticipated, you can hold it in a Faux Cambro.


----------



## bubba in texas (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm still a newbie at smoking but the experts on here say about 1.5 hours per pound.  The few briskets I have done have all stalled any where from 160 to 175 so you may see that in the near future.  It never fails that I think I leave myself enough time to get one done and then the frustration sets in when it stalls for hours.....oh, and my wife always gets a good laugh at this.

I suspect that you will see a stall in the near future, but when you get to your target of 190-195, double wrap it in foil, then wrap it with a couple of towels, and set it in a cooler.  It will continue to tenderize in there for you and will stay hot for a very long time.  I would leave your temp probe in it so you can keep an eye on the IT.

Hope this helps.

Bubba


----------



## mebjen (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure about the stall - I kind of thought it was happening at the 153 mark - but not sure.  Does it or can it happen up in 170's?  Also, I've never heard of a Faux Cambro - what is it?


----------



## mebjen (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Bubba - Thanks for the info, didn't know about the stall range, hopefully it'll start happening. 

Funny,when my wife was heading to bed she made me promise not to be up'ing the temp and trying to speed things up and here I am panicing about slowing it down.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

mebjen said:


> Not sure about the stall - I kind of thought it was happening at the 153 mark - but not sure.  Does it or can it happen up in 170's?  Also, I've never heard of a Faux Cambro - what is it?


A Cambro is an insulated locker pros use to keep foods at proper temp until ready to serve.  ...but a Faux Cambro is a beer cooler for us backyard pitmasters (aka weekend warriors).  Bubba is spot on: double wrap it in foil, then wrap it with a couple of towels, and place it in a beer cooler.

The stall is when your temps are rising steady then it stays put at the same temp for several hours.  Some last longer than others.  Some won't have much at all.  The stall is evaporative cooling (aka sweating).  Here's an article explaining it in excrutiating scientific detail: http://www.genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/stallbbq.html

All you really need to know is: don't worry, this too shall pass.  Don't crank up the heat.  If you want to "power thru it" wrap the meat in foil and leave the cooker temp steady.


----------



## bubba in texas (Jul 7, 2012)

I had a brisket stall at 175 before and bounced around between 175 and 178 for hours.  I got impatient and pulled it at 182.....I was very tired and figured it had to be done.  Still needed more so I screwed that one up. 

I think the common theme you will see from everyone is don't get impatient when it stalls......it will pass.

The good thing is, you have plenty of time left in the day to get ready for this evening.


----------

